# French Door Repair, need molding and help estimating price...thanks



## Sophomore (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi yall,

I am in the commonwealth of Va. The leads are few and far between at this point. I do like to stay busy and eating is good too.  

A feller (slum lord?) asked me to repair this door for him. Obviously he wants to spend as little as possible. There are three pains missinig on the door and two panes missing on the sidelight (sp?)

Any body know what you call that molding that separates the glass (glazer stop? mutton?) Any body know of any place that might stock the molding?

Anybody got a good price for your area, to do the repairs? How about a price range on labor for total replacement?

Thanks!


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

You/he may be better off replacing the door altogether and covering the sides with wood - that is if he wants to be that cheap.

Glass block would probably look okay for the sides but it doesn't sound like he wants to spend that kind of money.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Just take a table saw and make one.

Or better yet, I'll have to manufacture one for ya. It's 50$ a ft with a 50$ for shipping.:cheesygri 

Hey, we all gota eat, don't blame me if my little lady likes lobster and wine.

Bob


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

They are called muntins. (Not as tasty as sheep)

The only place that would stock the molding should be the original manufacturer if they are still producing that door or another door using the same molding. 

Get out the router table. If I had to replace the 5 panes and make custom molding and stain or paint it to reasonably match. I would charge at least $150.00 just to show up.


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks like a 5k job to me. $350 for CMT sash bit set, $100 for mat., $250 labor and $4300 for all the tools that graow legs.


----------



## Sophomore (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks all of you for your input. I've been enlightened.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Hopefully you have made it to a junior. That door was so pathetic that I just let the sharks go at it, restoration would only be justified if you could prove that George Washington walked through it WITH a reason. Even then you would be better off parting it out and selling pieces curbside.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Know a good burn pile.  
I can't tell a lie I broke that window.


----------

